# 2 dollar really nice slingshot



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

Bought this frame on ali. Its perfect for practice. Never breaks etc. The bandset is 2040, 95 percent stretch to the upper cheeckbone.

This toy sends 6mm away with a speed of 81 m sec.m or 265 fps.

Also included a bold wallnut frame with a stainless steel core (2mm). But its not ready and I ruind the handle.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice lil shooter. Good work!


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

thats awesome..do you have a link for that slingshot? Thats really nice !!
steve


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

leme check for u


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slshooter said:


> leme check for u


I would be interested in the link too if you don’t mind posting it ?

Tks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

SYQT Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller SYQT Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



m.aliexpress.com


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slshooter said:


> SYQT Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress
> 
> 
> Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller SYQT Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.
> ...


TY Sir, but that link had an error and didn’t work ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

1.0US $ 7% OFF|Toys For Children Boys Outerdoor Powerful Velocity Elastic Rubber Band for Slingshot Catapult Hunting toys Flat skin|Toy Sports| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slshooter said:


> 1.0US $ 7% OFF|Toys For Children Boys Outerdoor Powerful Velocity Elastic Rubber Band for Slingshot Catapult Hunting toys Flat skin|Toy Sports| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


That ones good, ty

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

sharing is caring, no problemo


----------

